# Wanted - MY17+ Nismo front and rear bumpers.



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Looking for MY17+ Nismo front and rear bumpers.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Oem will cost a fortune but I did see some on Facebook last week used. I have a contact in usa but there unrealistic money.

Aftermarket you have 4src then knight racer or jsk racing in china if you wish to wait on delivery.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, yeh genuine would be nice, but reputable clones that have a good fit n finish. No point in going to KR, as can save the middle-man costs and order off aliexpress like you say. 
(if I wanted to risk it with no followup support).


----------

